# Look 695 input needed



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

I am looking for some input please.

I purchased a LOOK 695 in the spring, while I love the ride it has been problematic. Not to go into everything but my biggest issue is that I put Campy SR compact and never could get the shifting right. 

Long story but I am now in possession of a brand new 695 with LOOK chainrings and its is perfect, smooth and clean shifting, a dream. My problem is it is a Super Ridgid, and I am not a racer, I find the ride to be very stiff and unforgiving, which to be fair is exactly what the SR is suppose to be, no flex and 100% power transfer.

I now have to make a decision;

Keep the SR
Trade the SR for standard frame
get my money back and try again next year

My concern is once again the SR versus standard frame and the Campy compact. I have had such a bad personal experience with Campy compact on this frame that I am worried that if I go back to the standard frame I will go back to having issues. I have heard all sorts of comments about the 695 and Campy compact. I have heard LOOK agreed there was a problem, then that LOOK says there is not a problem, then I heard that LOOK redesigned the front derailer hanger as this was the problem, then that the Campy front derailer hanger is weak and you need to use Shimano hardware, etc etc. 

All I know is this SR I have now is perfect but too stiff, I want the standard but I want it to be perfect and am afraid a new standard frame won't have an upgraded hanger or simply will be like my first standard....

Should I keep the SR, ouch...
Trade the SR for a new standard and hope it is ok....
Get my money back and try something different next spring....
????
I really want to speak to a LOOK tech who will take a few minutes and walk me through where things are from LOOK's perspective.......


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Goud, see my post in the Campagnolo section.

Feel free to pm me...


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

If the 695sr is not your thing 

maybe trade it in for a 586 or if you can find a 585 that would be even better 

As you said the 695sr is a racing machine and i have no idea why you would put a compact on it 
as it is buit to race 

if you decide to swap it with a 695 standard (I would) talk to your Lbs about the de railer hanger and sort it out before going ahead with the deal 

Good Luck 

what ever Look you get you wont regret it 

Twiggy


----------



## gixxer_kidd (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't have an answer for you but I'm subscribing to see what others say as I plan to pick up a 695 or 695 SR in the near future. I would say if you're not happy and can get your money back do that. You spent a lot of money to just settle.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you really think you'll notice a difference between the SR and the non-SR? Not trying to insult anyone here, but I'm just asking a legitimate question. Both are going to be stiff bikes and I doubt the non-SR will feel any more forgiving. As far as I know, the only difference between the SR and the regular 695 is the use of unidirectional carbon fiber. The general design and ride characteristics are going to be the same to 99% of riders.

I say keep the SR. You won't notice a difference going to the regular 695 and the switch will be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

*Good question*



ilovecycling said:


> Do you really think you'll notice a difference between the SR and the non-SR? Not trying to insult anyone here, but I'm just asking a legitimate question. Both are going to be stiff bikes and I doubt the non-SR will feel any more forgiving. As far as I know, the only difference between the SR and the regular 695 is the use of unidirectional carbon fiber. The general design and ride characteristics are going to be the same to 99% of riders.
> 
> I say keep the SR. You won't notice a difference going to the regular 695 and the switch will be more trouble than it's worth.


So I initially had the non-SR and when I started riding the SR I believe I could feel it in my legs. Since the SR allows for no flex my legs are having to take all the torque, especially my knees. I am not a racer but a long distance rider and I am worried that over distance my legs and knees are going to take a beating.

However I will say this, the SR is amazing on my shorter club rides and on hills. I did a break away and the bike jumped like a scared rabbit when I stepped on it. I was already going 27mph when I made my move and literally the front wheel came up, I have never had to worry about my weight distribution going that fast before as the power was never transmitted out the back like the SR did, it was way neat, and just a little scary.....


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just curious, what size 695 are you on? How do you have it set up dimension wise? Saddle position-bar height?


----------



## dstel61 (Nov 22, 2011)

*look 695*



goud said:


> I am looking for some input please.
> 
> I purchased a LOOK 695 in the spring, while I love the ride it has been problematic. Not to go into everything but my biggest issue is that I put Campy SR compact and never could get the shifting right.
> 
> ...


I have a standard 695 . I had problem with the Look chainrings which were made by Praxis. My local dealer swapped them to FSA chainrings that are Campy 11 compatable .


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

*Perfect*



dstel61 said:


> I have a standard 695 . I had problem with the Look chainrings which were made by Praxis. My local dealer swapped them to FSA chainrings that are Campy 11 compatable .


My SR continues to be as darn near perfect as I can imagine a bike being, I never have any front chainring issues even under full load on a hill. The rear is smooth and near perfect, I ride a 27/12 rear and the big gap between 6-7 can be just a little touchy but other than that I can ride the fiull range, end to end in either front ring without issue.

I love my bike!


----------



## dstel61 (Nov 22, 2011)

goud said:


> My SR continues to be as darn near perfect as I can imagine a bike being, I never have any front chainring issues even under full load on a hill. The rear is smooth and near perfect, I ride a 27/12 rear and the big gap between 6-7 can be just a little touchy but other than that I can ride the fiull range, end to end in either front ring without issue.
> 
> I love my bike!


I agree , best bike I have ever ridden hands down !


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

If you can get your money back, do that. it makes no sense to try to start all over again with a bike that you are not sure it is going to work for you. maybe the geometry or the fit. there are so many other bikes that will fit right on the type of riding you do, which seems to be long rides from what you said.

just my 2 cents


----------



## geirfortius (Feb 13, 2007)

keep sr, best bike ever


----------



## dstel61 (Nov 22, 2011)

dstel61 said:


> I have a standard 695 . I had problem with the Look chainrings which were made by Praxis. My local dealer swapped them to FSA chainrings that are Campy 11 compatable .


Unless you can recover most of your money , I would keep the SR.
I have a standard 695 and it is pretty stiff as well .
I also ran in to a chain derailment problem with the Praxis Chainrings.
I swapped to FSA for Campy 11 and solved the problem


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I dont think a new model was necessary.


----------



## Praxis Works (Dec 21, 2011)

HI guys, 
Very curious about what shifting issues you had with the Praxis made LOOK rings. 
Can you ping me a message as to what you were experiencing? Also wanted to verify that they are indeed the Praxis made LOOK rings, as there are still many of the older version LOOK rings (silver teeth) at dealers and in inventory which are very different than ours. 

The Praxis/LOOK made rings have a Praxis Works marking on the backside of the big ring and have all black teeth. 

Thanks...as we'd love to find out more.
Praxis Works Components
Santa Cruz County, CA
Manufacturer


----------



## Olivier (Dec 24, 2011)

I bike a normal version....very very good bike and I'm not a pro biker!
Maybe you can try-test a normal version by a Look dealer!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

I suggest you keep the SR.

I've put a few hundred miles on the SR and compared to many other "race machines" I feel it is very forgiving.



> I say keep the SR. You won't notice a difference going to the regular 695 and the switch will be more trouble than it's worth.


I totally agree.


----------

